# Vape King Northcliff - New stock in and new open times!



## SlinX (13/12/14)

Hey all 

So we have a whole bunch of new stock, including the Atlantis tank, iStick, new Vape King Dual starter kit, Vape King Osiris tanks and loads more! 

Also for the last 2 Saturdays before Christmas we will be open from 09:00 - 15:00. 
We have some free juice to give away as well so come through and maybe you'll get lucky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

